# Relocating to East Anglia



## Zalie (23 August 2015)

We are currently getting our house ready to go on the market later this year, and are seriously contemplating relocating entirely to East Anglia.  We've narrowed down a few areas based on their proximity to outstanding SEN schools, and would really appreciate some input about our potential choices of area or any suggestions of other areas you'd recommend. 

Our son may well live at home forever, so we're trying to find a house we can extend or adapt later to allow him to live semi-independently. We also need bus routes (he won't be able to drive) and facilities within safe walking distance so he can be supported to go to the shops, gp, dentist etc again without needing to drive. Our budget is approx £300k.

We also need good primary/secondary schools for our daughter and, the most important thing in her opinion, must be near good riding schools! 

In Norfolk, we're considering Wymondham, Attleborough and Diss.  In Suffolk, we're considering Sudbury.

Wed also consider Lincolnshire as you seem to get more for your money, possibly Spalding or Sleaford.  

I'm definitely not expecting anyone to research schools for me, but would be very grateful for any any thoughts, advice or suggestions on the above places or others we should consider.  

Thank you very much


----------



## Alec Swan (23 August 2015)

Zalie,  I've lived in Norfolk for 36 years,  11 of those in Wymondham  though I migrated to North Norfolk in '94.  It seems to me that your entire family have specific needs,  not least of all your son.  Generally the core services are best provided within city centres,  but all so often,  those who don't want such an enclosed existence,  find that the satellite towns provide the ideal facilities.  Wymondham is such a town.  Attleborough and Diss,  along with Thetford and Dereham,  are best described as dumps,  in my view! 

I now live just outside Fakenham,  and we have no bus service that I'm aware of which serves the villages,  unless we consider what's just about a stage-coach service which'll deliver us to Norwich,  within almost half a day!  That's fine if we're not reliant upon public transport,  but if we are then we're scuppered.

Wymondham and riding schools?  I'm not sure.  There was once a very good (first class) instructress who lived nearby,  but whether she's still about,  I'm not sure.  The primary and secondary schools are no worse there than anywhere else, it seems.  Wymondham College has (or had) a first class reputation.

Out of the choices,  and knowing the possible towns which you've mentioned,  Wymondham would be my choice.  I love the county of Norfolk,  but then I would say that, wouldn't I?   If I can be of any further help,  then send me a PM,  and I'll assist where I can.

Alec.


----------



## Tobiano (23 August 2015)

another Norfolkian here!  (Was suffolkian for 32 years before this).  I don't have any sensible suggestions in relation to your son's needs I am afraid, so can only offer general comments.

I'd agree with Alec that out of this selection Wymondham is probably going to be the most convenient in terms of getting to and from places, and having good services.  Its relatively easy to get to Norwich if you need the big shops! Attleborough and Diss are both further afield, nice little towns but a bit more isolated.  Diss is on the main line to London which puts the prices up a bit I would think.  Sudbury is a very nice place but it is (IMO) incredibly hard to get to and from, being surrounded by single carriageway roads.  I think the nearest big town would be Ipswich (which I think is horrid) but it is a bit of a kerfuffle to get there.  (I have never lived in Sudbury, just been there a few times which was very fiddly).  

Good luck with the move!  feel free to PM me if you need more info.  I am v near Norwich.

oops ETA just saw the thing about the riding school - have a look at Pine Lodge School of Classical Equitation which is not too far from any of those places, except Sudbury, for which I'd suggest perhaps Newton Hall.  Pine Lodge is very expensive but VERY good and very welcoming.  (They have a Facebook page you can check out too).


----------



## Zalie (23 August 2015)

Thank you very much, that information is so helpful! 

It sounds like Norfolk would be a good choice for us, so I'd be very grateful if you could recommend some other towns or villages we can consider. We're completely flexible as to which area of Norfolk we live in, we just need it to meet our needs re our children. 

Someone suggested Holt, but there's nothing really in our budget, so I assume it's an expensive area? What is Hethersett like?

Thanks again!


----------



## Tobiano (23 August 2015)

Zalie said:



			Thank you very much, that information is so helpful! 

It sounds like Norfolk would be a good choice for us, so I'd be very grateful if you could recommend some other towns or villages we can consider. We're completely flexible as to which area of Norfolk we live in, we just need it to meet our needs re our children. 

Someone suggested Holt, but there's nothing really in our budget, so I assume it's an expensive area? What is Hethersett like?

Thanks again! 

Click to expand...

Holt is very expensive, rather posh IMO and quite out of the way.   hethersett is nice, its the village between Wymondham and Norwich.  I don't know it that well but it was one of the places I looked at to live in and always seems nice when I drive through!.  I live in Poringland and there is a very good bus service to the city (though I haven't used it yet!) and lots of good amenities including a secondary school though I don't know much about its reputation.  

If I were you I would avoid North Norfolk.  Although it is incredibly pretty and the coast is marvellous (I just came back from 2 days away at the beach with my horse) it is expensive, and access by road is very limited.  Kings Lynn area (which is next to Lincolnshire) tends to be much better value property wise, but I think this is because it is not a terribly prosperous area.  I much prefer Norwich but there are some lovely villages near KL if you prefer the more 'away from it all' scene.

we also have the seaside towns of Great Yarmouth and Lowestoft, and nearby villages, again property can be a lot more reasonable there but there is a lot of unemployment and they have some run down areas.  

In Suffolk, Woodbridge is very nice but very expensive.  I have friends in the Stowmarket area which is quite well served, and there is a nice village called Needham Market quite close as well.  

Hope you find somewhere lovely!


----------



## Zalie (23 August 2015)

Thank you again! I'd just popped back to edit my post to ask about what Aylsham is like, and you've already given me a load more fab and useful information in your post. 

My husband's extended family lived around Woodbridge, and so we looked there and discovered we can't afford what we want there, alas.  Stowmarket and Needham Market seem worth investigating, and I shall definitely look further into Hethersett and Poringland. Very useful to know that the north of Norfolk isn't the best option for us, though. 

I really appreciate you taking the time to help me again.


----------



## monikirk (23 August 2015)

Norwich has some excellent schools and depending on the type of school your son requires there are so many opportunities in the city and inclusive clubs. 
Check out Norfolk All Things Horsey Facebook page for stables.


----------



## Doris68 (23 August 2015)

Stowmarket is on the main Norwich to Liverpool Street line, so you may find it more expensive - likewise with Needham Market.  However, there are areas betwixt and between those two places which are a tad more rural and, therefore, have less appeal to some people.  I guess your need will be biased towards schools..that is something with which I cannot help I'm afraid!  Good luck.


----------



## Spudlet (25 August 2015)

Diss is ok but not amazing (I've just moved from there). No idea how the schools are - however it is on the main trainline, so is handy to get to Norwich or London in the other direction. There are some nice villages around the Diss area (we live in one) - but isolated for a non-driver, unfortunately. 

Wymondham is possibly better for you as it's closer to Norwich (though consequently more expensive...) 

On the riding front, there is a nice DIY yard just outside of Wymondham, and another yard which has a reputation for good facilities close by - although I've heard some 'interesting' things about the yard owner through the grapevine, though must stress I haven't been there myself! I haven't visited Pine Lodge myself, but I've heard good things about it.

I'd second the comment about North Norfolk - it's pretty, but very much second home territory in places and not cheap.

Sudbury itself is a bit of a dump (IMO), but Long Melford is a lovely village and within walking distance of the town.


----------



## Zalie (25 August 2015)

Thank you all again 

What are your thoughts on Lodden, Acle, Long Stratton or Blofield? Nice places or best avoided?

I'm trying to find locations that will suit us, but now trying to stay on/right next to A roads for ease of access to Norwich and the hospital.


----------



## caramac (25 August 2015)

Long Stratton is between diss and norwich, don't really know it that well, nice tack shop there. Would avoid Diss and Thetford, personally find them both pretty grim. Agree that Wymondham is probably  much nicer.


----------



## Zalie (25 August 2015)

Double posted.


----------



## Tobiano (25 August 2015)

Zalie said:



			Thank you all again 

What are your thoughts on Lodden, Acle, Long Stratton or Blofield? Nice places or best avoided?

I'm trying to find locations that will suit us, but now trying to stay on/right next to A roads for ease of access to Norwich and the hospital.
		
Click to expand...

I would say these are all nice places.  Personally I would not want to live in Long Stratton as it is right on the A140 which is the main road between Ipswich and Norwich, but lots of people do live there!  Of those you list, Blofield is IMO the most convenient for roads.  Acle is quite a bit farther out - you might find you would go to the James Paget Hospital in Gorleston from there rather than Norwich Hospital.


----------



## Zalie (25 August 2015)

Wonderful, thank you so much again! Your help and info is very much appreciated. This is such a big step, and hopefully a wonderful step for my children's futures, and l really want to make sure we make the right choice for us all.


----------



## Tronk (25 August 2015)

Hi I live just outside Sleaford- it's a great place to live especially for education. I don't have experience of SEN but I know that St George's Academy in Sleaford has an excellent reputation for SEN. There is also a SEN school in Bourne with a dedicated bus that runs from Sleaford. (Apologies if I've got the wrong end of the stick re your son's SEN).

I imagine Sleaford is significantly cheaper than N Norfolk?! 

Re riding schools, there's an excellent one between Sleaford & Grantham. 

Primary & Grammar schools very good, plus the above mentioned St George's (non selective) has amazing facilities.


----------

